# a beginner or not a beginner



## donald1 (Jan 24, 2013)

if you have been in karate for a few years and you have gone up 3 belts close to 4 are you still considered a beginner


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 24, 2013)

What type of karate, and how many 'kyus' or belts are there in your style? How do you compare to shodans? Just from the info you said, I'd say yes, but dont have enough information.


----------



## TimoS (Jan 25, 2013)

Well, we are considered as being beginners until we reach 2. dan 


---
"Look. Listen. Sweat." - Morio Higaonna

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

TimoS said:


> Well, we are considered as being beginners until we reach 2. dan


Not necessarily, depends on the style, and the instructor. Thats why I was asking about the style and belts and how they compare to higher ranks.


----------



## Cyriacus (Jan 25, 2013)

It depends on the opinion of the system, as far as i know. Do you consider yourself to be a beginner? If so, you are. Keep learning. If not, you arent. Keep learning.


----------



## rlobrecht (Jan 25, 2013)

I would say that if you've done anything consistently for a few years, you're not a beginner.  My question back to you, is what does being a beginner mean to you, and what benefits does being labeled a beginner (or not) convey?  Are beginners forgiven mistakes that intermediate students aren't?

I like Cyriacus's post, regardless of your label, keep learning.  Even the Master at the school I attend belted up last year (to 6th Dan.)


----------



## Uncle (Jan 25, 2013)

Forget beginner. All we are is students at different points on the path. Even a teacher is just a more advanced student.

Just go train and enjoy it


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Pretty much what I was going to say, *Uncle*.  I am a _sandan_ in my art {MJER Iaido} and I now know enough to know just how far I have to go.  If you think as your martial arts training as a process rather than a more 'goal' orientated view then the distinctions between beginner and expert fade away.


----------



## Uncle (Jan 25, 2013)

Sukerkin said:


> Pretty much what I was going to say, *Uncle*.  I am a _sandan_ in my art {MJER Iaido} and I now know enough to know just how far I have to go.  If you think as your martial arts training as a process rather than a more 'goal' orientated view then the distinctions between beginner and expert fade away.



Exactly. For example I reached 1kyu in Yoshinkan aikido and realized I'd taken all I could from it. In my wing chun training I have all the same movements and can integrate the aikido techniques where appropriate and actually do them more effectively than when I was doing aikido! So was I a beginner at aikido? Not really. Am I a beginner now at aikido? Probably less so than when I left!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 25, 2013)

This is just a vairiant of the eternal discussion of the importance (or lack thereof) of belt rank.

Short version: if you're learning something you find useful, having a good time, and generally feel that your training is benificial, then you're on the right track. Your position on the track is irrelevant. Just keep going.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 25, 2013)

After 20-some years of training...  I'm still a beginner compared to my teacher.  Maybe even compared to some of my students...


----------



## CK1980 (Feb 6, 2013)

Some schools or instructors will place a specific type of classification (beginner, intermediate, advanced) that is linked to belt level...  If you are wondering if you are considered a beginner, ask your instructor if they place these types of classification...  Else, a good way to judge for yourself is how confident do you feel?  How would you classify what you know?

The main school I attended back when I was actively studying split the belts into classifications White to Gold were beginners, Green to Blue were intermediates and Purple to Black were advanced...  But the head instructor would also remind us VERY often that everything we did up to Black belt was just to prepare us to START learning the art...

So, based on that, I would say that depending on your belt (up to black), you would be classified as a beginner...  The real question becomes "What level of beginner are you?"


----------



## Curlykarateka (Mar 6, 2013)

donald1 said:


> if you have been in karate for a few years and you have gone up 3 belts close to 4 are you still considered a beginner


 I've been training for six years, since I was eight. I am without a doubt still very much a beginner.


----------



## Ol Man Woolenshirt (Apr 13, 2013)

I was into Shodokan Japanese Karate for several years in my college years, I can still remember some moves. This got me back into it recently due to time on my hands and the need to stay fit. but I'm into Kenpo  this time . It"s like starting all over again except for the kicks ,blocks, punches. Memory is out the window but I can still hang in there with the class. Anyone trying to learn a different style from your first.?


----------



## evelbug (Apr 13, 2013)

Beginner is a relative term.  It is also not a bad thing.  I have been studying TKD for half a year and have a yellow w/ black stripe.  Even though I am new to the club and the art, there have been times that I have had better luck explaining things to some white belts because It wasn't long ago that I was just figuring out how to do it and I remember what I struggled with and how I overcame it.


----------



## Cirdan (Apr 16, 2013)

donald1 said:


> if you have been in karate for a few years and you have gone up 3 belts close to 4 are you still considered a beginner



Yes


----------

